# Macbook or Inspirion 1420



## Hypertech (Feb 11, 2007)

I recently bought a Inspirion 1420 from dell. I was debating on if getting a macbook would be the better choice. Can anyone give me some help on whether or not I made a good choice or not? I am not that familiar with the mac's so any help will do.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

You made the right choice, Mac's suck


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Hypertech said:


> I recently bought a Inspirion 1420 from dell. I was debating on if getting a macbook would be the better choice. Can anyone give me some help on whether or not I made a good choice or not? I am not that familiar with the mac's so any help will do.


Pay no attention to the troll.

It all depends on what you want to do with your laptop. If you have Windows programs that you want to run, or if you want to program using Windows based tools, then you need a Windows laptop, and what you have is fine.

If you have no need for Windows stuff, and don't mind a short learning curve, then the MacBook and OSX are so far in advance of Windows that there isn't any question that the MacBook is better.

Now, you can always run Windows on the MacBook, but that costs the price of a standalone copy of Windows and maybe some virtualization software like Parallels Desktop, and can get expensive, so again, if you need Windows, then what you have now is fine.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Oh, come on. Trolls are fun, especially when they don't understand the proper use of commas and apostrophes.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Probably the wrong board to ask. The Mac users will swarm it soon!

Anyway! I would have picked Dell for tech support, and Alienware for performance. Other than that it's Apples and Oranges!


----------



## Hypertech (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks! All of the programs I use are windows based so I will go ahead and stick with what I bought.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

There's equivalent apps on a Mac 99.9% of the time. Check www.MacUpdate.com and take a look at the load of quality programs available.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

good choice, despite all the appleheads here macs do suck.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

I still don't have any reasons why people think they are that bad, other then "macs suck", which really isn't a reason.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

try one


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Please, people. If you're going to be ignorant (which some of you seem hellbent on being) at least follow suit and misuse commas and apostrophes. That will complete the ensemble.

Morons.

To the OP: Use whatever suits you best. If it's a machine that can't (legally) do anything other than Windows (or Linux), such as the one you got, so be it. If it's a Mac, so be it. 

Questions such as yours prove nearly as useful as asking, "What's the prettiest color?"


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

apologies to the grammar king


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Stephen47 said:


> You made the right choice, Mac's suck


My Mac suck's Disc's into it's drive and the fan suck's air in to keep the CPU cool, ... my Mac also ROCK'S!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

To the OP: Ignore those who make statements such as "macs suck," or "PCs are crap." There is no truth in either statement. They both have strengths. They both have weaknesses. It all comes down to personal needs.

Again, use whatever works best for you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephen47 said:


> You made the right choice, Mac's suck


Considering that MBPs can run Windows fine, according to both Apple's online store and Dell's online store, the same 17" system differs in price by $11, so what makes them suck?
(MBP has slightly faster CPU and wireless, everything else identical)

If you don't like OS X, then maybe the correct statement would be OS X sucks, not Macs.

But like VegasACF said, if your talking about OS, then its just personal preference.


----------

